# Honda Eu3000 - Using The 23.3 Plug?



## chetlenox

Hey guys, I've got an issue for you.

I just recently purchased a EU3000 for dry camping, and have been using the standard 20A three prong plugs to plug the trailer in (using the common standard-plug-to-trailer-30A-plug adaptor). The generator has been working great, although I have overloaded it a few times when I run the AC and then too many other appliances. The generator has what is listed as a 23.3A L5-30P twist-type plug (evidently used for boating?) that sounds like it would give me another 3.3A of service:










I've looked for an adaptor that goes from that L5-30P to the standard travel trailer 30A plugs that we all have on the back of our rigs, but can't find it. Surely somebody has found such a thing, no?

I thought about building it myself from Home Depot parts, but I want it in a more weatherproof "all rubber coated" model that only a pre-fab converter can give you. Anybody seen such a thing?

Thanks!

Chet.


----------



## CamperAndy

Build it from parts from Home Depot and your local RV store. No need for it to be 100% weather tight as you are not suppose to run your generator exposed to the rain (as per Honda manual).

I made one for my Kipor. I purchased a female 30 amp RV pigtail (18" lead) from my local RV store and the mail plug for adapting to the generator at Lowes and it works great.


----------



## GarethsDad

I bought the parts for my adapter from E-bay. It's a cheeper way to make it if you have the time. James


----------



## beachbum

Try Gen-Tran
http://www.gen-tran.com/
david


----------



## Ahumadas

Chet,

This is the adpater I purchased for our EU3000. For Nema Male L5-30P to Female RV 30A 3 prong. Fairly cheap, arrived quickly and works great.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...30107_200330107


----------



## chetlenox

Ahumadas,

That is exactly what I'm looking for, thanks!










Chet.


----------



## tripphammer

Hmmmm, I missed the bit in the manual about not using it in the rain.







I have an old piece of oiled canvas that I prop over it in both rain and snow and continue using it. The exhaust hasn't burned anything... yet. In fact it has probably gotten more time during these types of conditions and during good weather. Aren't you supposed to be outdoors during good weather enjoying it?









Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Yianni

Chet,
You can also buy this adapater made by Honda for the 3000 at Camping world or any local Honda dealer for about $20.00. I've had mine for a couple of years now and it works great.

Lou


----------



## chetlenox

Thanks Lou,

I tried the local Honda dealer, and they didn't have any idea. That's not a huge surprise though, since this particular shop is definitely motorcycle oriented and didn't seem to much care about generators. I didn't even think of Camping World, I should have given that a try.

I've already gone ahead and ordered the one from Northern Tool, so hopefully it will show up in the mail in a few days and work for me. I've got another dry-camping trip scheduled for this weekend, so I'd like to give it a try...

Thanks,

Chet.


----------

